# boring board today.....



## KEVD18 (Oct 4, 2008)

we haven't had a good debate since the intermediate thread. 

I'm starting to think you're all going into hibernation......


----------



## mikie (Oct 4, 2008)

ok, here's a few ideas...

-Responding in POV
-Blue Lights
-Basic curriculum is not enough
-Basics and BgL
-Basics and ETT
-Brotherhood
-Post # of NREMT questions


did I mention blue lights?  

I don't know KEVD, there have been some interesting stuff going around


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 4, 2008)

no no no. not the same crap druged up again. at least the i thread had some new viewpoints plugged in and was actually a spirited debate. lit povs is just a fight between(usually) vollies and career guys tryiying to legitimize their life choices. yawn.


----------



## mikie (Oct 4, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> no no no. not the same crap druged up again. at least the i thread had some new viewpoints plugged in and was actually a spirited debate. lit povs is just a fight between(usually) vollies and career guys tryiying to legitimize their life choices. yawn.



I forgot to add that to my list!

-Career vs. Volly!


But I'm all for a good debate.


----------



## Scout (Oct 4, 2008)

Guinness vs Murphys vs beamish?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 4, 2008)

Scout said:


> Guinness vs Murphys vs beamish?



No debate there...Guinness :beerchug:


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 4, 2008)

*You know, I need a new stethoscope...*

.............


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't make me come over there....


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

We could always debate as to how us Aussie medics are better than our US counterparts?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 5, 2008)

aussieemt1980 said:


> We could always debate as to how us Aussie medics are better than our US counterparts?



Aussies are better everything, because you have that way cool accent. You do anything with a way cool accent and it is automatically 10 times better.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Aussies are better everything, because you have that way cool accent. You do anything with a way cool accent and it is automatically 10 times better.



I dont have an accent that I notice! I sound normal.... . 

We are better at everything because we can laugh at some silly twit who likes to wrestle crocodiles and chase kangawallafoxes (something I heard somewhere, The Simpsons I think - they dont exist before anyone asks).

When applying this to EMS, it makes it easier to look at someone and keep a straight face when they explain just how the item in question got jammed in the orifice of query....


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 5, 2008)

We could debate on best microwavable meal...


----------



## Jon (Oct 5, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> No debate there...Guinness :beerchug:


In moderation.

Sam Adams in less moderation.

And then when everyone else is drinking Coors Light... my output probably would taste the same... but I'm not going to experiment.


----------



## Scout (Oct 5, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> No debate there...Guinness :beerchug:





But have you carried out extensive field testing as well as insitue tests, You need to look at the process for canning and the effects of the surrounding environs. Then you need to find a decent pub that has all 3 on tap and you need to sample the method of pour, settling, and head to body ration, then after reducing your sample to half its original amount you have to re-evaluate. Then to eliminate the human element you must acquire a different bar man and then to a different pub to ensure the pub pipping is not apply an external influence.

At this point you are 6 pints up and need to retire as to not allow the ethanol to skew the results. So this process needs to be repeated a number of times and a standard distribution needs to be graphed form your results. This graph should then needs to be distributed to find the min and max satisfaction points.


You then need to get a colleague to test your findings and then to compare them to yours.

A proper non biased approach need to be present to avoid additional bias in the results


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 5, 2008)

Scout said:


> But have you carried out extensive field testing as well as insitue tests, You need to look at the process for canning and the effects of the surrounding environs. Then you need to find a decent pub that has all 3 on tap and you need to sample the method of pour, settling, and head to body ration, then after reducing your sample to half its original amount you have to re-evaluate. Then to eliminate the human element you must acquire a different bar man and then to a different pub to ensure the pub pipping is not apply an external influence.
> 
> At this point you are 6 pints up and need to retire as to not allow the ethanol to skew the results. So this process needs to be repeated a number of times and a standard distribution needs to be graphed form your results. This graph should then needs to be distributed to find the min and max satisfaction points.
> 
> ...



Nine years in the Navy, five of which was spent overseas.  I'd say I conducted extensive research during that time.


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah...anyone who's done time in the military has probably done extensive research of sorts.  I'm very partial to the Guinness myself, however I just love the Sam Adams Octoberfest.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

this one isnt even debate worthy.

if the pub does a high volume of draught guinness, then guiness hands down. if they move very little or none at all, i can drink anything out of the sam adams line and be happier than a pig in poop


----------



## MMiz (Oct 5, 2008)

Clearly teaching isn't paying the bills.  Guinness, Sam Adams, etc!?  Do you drink it out of a golden pitcher?


----------



## Elliott (Oct 5, 2008)

Global warming!


Yes... I went there.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

here, a pint of guinness is a dollar or two more than a pint of anything else.

a six pack is maybe two or three dollars more at the price gouging package stores. 

its not overly expensive stuff. besides, when i reached the age where i realized that quality over quantity was the way to go, i ended up spending less on good beer than i did on a vommit inducing supply of cheap canned piss.

i havent been well and truly hammered in years. im over it. took me about six months after turning 21. i just got sick of the puking and the hangovers and what not. so now, i'll go out with my adult friends and have three or four beers over several hours. during that time ill see a stream of guys just a few years younger than me downing glass after glass of bud light. and odds are good i see them same guys stumbling and puking in the parking lot or doing the drunk dances with the coppers a mile or two up the road.

its a pretty rare occurance that im drunk anymore. every once in a while i'll let an evening get away from me, but i have puked from booze in two years anyway, since my epiphany.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 5, 2008)

aussieemt1980 said:


> I dont have an accent that I notice! I sound normal.... .
> 
> We are better at everything because we can laugh at some silly twit who likes to wrestle crocodiles and chase kangawallafoxes (something I heard somewhere, The Simpsons I think - they dont exist before anyone asks).
> 
> When applying this to EMS, it makes it easier to look at someone and keep a straight face when they explain just how the item in question got jammed in the orifice of query....



You sound normal to you, because your Austrian. So of course you have the accent, and you sound normal because everyone else has the accent. So its normal for you!


----------



## Scout (Oct 5, 2008)

Sasha said:


> You sound normal to you, because your Austrian. So of course you have the accent, and you sound normal because everyone else has the accent. So its normal for you!



Have to agree there, everyone can attest it is Americans from Texas to Florida have the weird accents


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 6, 2008)

Scout said:


> Have to agree there, everyone can attest it is Americans from Texas to Florida have the weird accents



Uh oh.. now we'll have a debate! I will abstain being a dang yankee born in Boston.


----------



## apagea99 (Oct 6, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> if the pub does a high volume of draught guinness, then guiness hands down. if they move very little or none at all, i can drink anything out of the sam adams line and be *happier than a pig in poop*



How do we know they're actually happy? Maybe they are just emotionally calloused to what really makes them happy due to their socioeconomic status and short life expectancy? They realize how lucky they are to _*be*_ anywhere so they just seem happy to us....and we stick them in poop.


----------



## marineman (Oct 6, 2008)

Scout said:


> Have to agree there, everyone can attest it is Americans from Texas to Florida have the weird accents



I agree  

Maybe we can debate proper English, is it color or colour? (I think you still spell it correctly in Ireland)


----------



## Scout (Oct 6, 2008)

http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=282837691a371075231b319zq0.jpg

seems appropriate


----------

